# [Android] Automatisch Bluetooth-Anfragen annehmen



## AMD (29. September 2013)

Hey,

Ich arbeite momentan an einer App und es fehlt nur noch eine Kleinigkeit zur Vollendung <3
Wie der Titel schon sagt, möchte ich automatisch Bluetooth Anfragen annehmen.
Also ich sende per PC eine Datei an das Handy und momentan öffnet sich  eben immer der Dialog, Annehmen/Ablehnen. Es soll aber im Hintergrund  automatisch angenommen werden.

Könnte mir bitte jemand erklären wie bzw. hat eine Idee wie es sich umsetzen lässt?

Habe schon ein paar Dinge auf Stackoverflow gelesen aber irgendwie war es nicht so das Wahre o.O.


----------



## Leandros (2. Oktober 2013)

Ich denke, ohne jetzt großartig nachgeschaut zu haben, so etwas sollte mit einem Intent / Broadcast Receiver möglich sein.


----------



## AMD (16. Oktober 2013)

Hätte ich auch gedacht aber gefunden habe ich nicht wirklich was.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Oktober 2013)

Ist halt sicherheitstechnisch nicht das gelbe vom Ei


----------



## AMD (19. Oktober 2013)

Joa ich weiß aber da es nur eine kleine, interne Anwendung für was ist, ist es relativ egal.


----------



## ushnok (20. Oktober 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Ist halt sicherheitstechnisch nicht das gelbe vom Ei


 
Geht aber mit etwas hacken.


----------



## AMD (20. Oktober 2013)

Der Name der zu empfangenden Datei wäre auch immer gleich...
Man könnte also gucken, wenn die Datei oagfihasikfuohas.txt heißt () einfach annehmen, sonst normal abfragen.


----------

